# Problem mit Ksp



## Ramona89 (28 Oktober 2009)

Hallo,bin neu hier,hoffe mir kann jemand helfen..:help:
das geht jetzt schon länger so das ich wegen t-mobile ständig post von ksp bekomme..mittlerweile wurde das mahnverfahren eingeleitet..nur das was noch offen war schon längst gezahlt wurde..nur die wollen jetzt fast 700euro von mir.was ich gar nicht zahlen kann..habe ja schon oft was im internet gelesen das des nur abzocke is und die alle nicht auf das ganze reagieren..die unfreundliche tussi wo von dene schon angerufen hatte,meinte immer nur das nichts gezahlt wurde.obwohl ich das schwarz auf weiß habe..ich frag mich jetzt echt nur ob ich das alles zahlen muss oder ob das echt nur abzocke is:-??


----------



## Teleton (28 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Problem mit Ksp*

KSP ist ein Anwaltskanzlei die Mengeinkasso für verschiedene Anbieter häufig  aus dem Telekommunikationsbereich betreibt.  Es muss im Einzelfall geprüft werden , ob die Forderungen bestehen oder nicht. In Deinem Fall könnten z.B. eine Schadenersatzforderung wegen Nichterfüllung bzw. statt der Leistung Grund für die nicht nachvollziehbare Bechnung sein. 
Soweit ein gerichtliches Mahnverfahren eingeleitet wird oder schon wurde  must Du die gerichtlichen Fristen unbedingt einhalten, falls Du Dich wehren willst. Lass Dich am besten von einem Anwalt oder der Verbraucherzentrale beraten.


----------



## webwatcher (28 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Problem mit Ksp*



Ramona89 schrieb:


> ..mittlerweile wurde das mahnverfahren eingeleitet..


Was heißt das? Hast du  einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid 
(im gelben Umschlag vom Amtsgericht ) bekommen? >>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html

Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Wenn nicht, ist das erstmal das übliche Geblöke


----------



## Ramona89 (29 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Problem mit Ksp*

nein so einen brief habe ich noch nicht..aber es stand drin das ich die nächsten tage ein brief vom amtsgericht bekomme

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 14:32:35 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 14:27:54 ----------




Ramona89 schrieb:


> nein so einen brief habe ich noch nicht..aber es stand drin das ich die nächsten tage ein brief vom amtsgericht bekomme


und ich könnte auch überhaupt nicht zahlen..ich habe gerade keine arbeit bekomm also kein einzigen cent..mein freund wollte das mit dene eigentlich klären aber bis jetzt hat sich da auch nichts getan.


----------



## Antiscammer (29 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Problem mit Ksp*



Ramona89 schrieb:


> nein so einen brief habe ich noch nicht..aber es stand drin das ich die nächsten tage ein brief vom amtsgericht bekomme



Ankündigen können die erstmal viel.

Wenn er denn dann tatsächlich kommt, der Mahnbescheid, dann solltest Du das von einem Anwalt angucken lassen. Einen Beratungsschein kriegt man beim Amtsgericht, wenn man kein Geld für den Anwalt hat.


----------



## Teleton (29 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Problem mit Ksp*

Bei T-Mobile-Sachen kommt der Mahnbescheid mit höchster Wahrscheinlichkeit. Du solltest die Sache schnellstens prüfen lassen um frühzeitig - ohne das weitere unnötige Kosten im Gerichtsverfahren anfallen- reagieren zu können.


----------



## Ramona89 (30 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Problem mit Ksp*

der brief vom amtsgericht is da oh oh:quaengel:


----------



## Antiscammer (30 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Problem mit Ksp*

Und? Schon beim Anwalt gewesen?


----------



## Ramona89 (30 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Problem mit Ksp*

ich hab doch nich ma en anwalt:unzufrieden:
mein ex will das regeln und das soll er auch da ich den scheiß vertrag wegen ihm gemacht hab


----------



## Antiscammer (30 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Problem mit Ksp*

Quatsch. *Du* musst zum Anwalt, denn die Forderung wird gegen Dich gestellt, und nicht gegen Deinen Ex. Wenn der das nun nicht regelt, stehst Du mit den ganzen Verfahrenskosten im Regen!

Es ist der Justiz egal, ob Du den Vertrag für den Weihnachtsmann, für den Nachbarn, den Onkel oder für den Ex eingegangen bist. Tatsache ist: Du bist Vertragspartner! Also hast Du im Streitfall zunächst mal die Verfahrenskosten zu zahlen. Glaubst Du im Ernst, die kriegst du vom Ex-Männle wieder? :scherzkeks:


----------



## Ramona89 (30 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Problem mit Ksp*

ich sags mal so,er is eh mein geldscheißer...:-D
nur das hat er eben nich hinbekomm..
ich habe zu ihm gesagt das er des so machen soll das er da ne ratenzahlung machen kann..bzw ich..wenn er mir das überweißt und ich das dann zahle..ohne das dann noch mehr kosten dazu kommen..


----------



## Bambi (30 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Problem mit Ksp*

Großartig. Nun, dann steht ja sicherlich ganz außer Frage, daß er den Fall jetzt, wo es brenzlig wird, zu Deiner vollen Zufriedenheit wird lösen können.


----------

